# Health Message ( joke)



## dmmj (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know if I agree with the last one.

1. If walking/cycling is good for your health, the postman would be immortal.

2. A whale swims all day, only eats fish, drinks water and is fat.

3. A rabbit runs and hops and only lives 15 years.

4. A tortoise doesn't run, does nothing ..yet lives for 450 years.


AND YOU TELL ME TO EXERCISE????????????


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Kristina (Jul 12, 2011)

Rabbits don't live 15 years, either - try 6-8


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## albertcron (Jul 31, 2011)

My Health Tips are here: 1. Healthy and nutritious food is very important for maintaining a good health. 2.Start exercising. 3.Eat at least 5 servings of fruits and vegetables per day. 4.Avoid obesity.
5.Take sufficient sleep.


----------



## jackrat (Aug 1, 2011)

Good stuff


----------

